# Travel Document?



## Mark8 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I am living in Canada, PR approve and waiting for PR card. - 13 weeks. I need to go home for 2 weeks. I was told to get a travel document - joke of a process and another 300 dollars by the times I get it and may not get it in time for return flight.. Has anybody travelled back to Canada from Ireland without a PR card or travel document? I have other proof of PR status. If so any problems with airlines or immigration.

Cheers,
M


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,
You can call CIC helpline and ask advise.


----------

